# 2014 M235 allocations available!!!



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

I didn't know these run as much as they do...

Built an M235 and it was 53K. Hopefully they hold their value well.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is some feedback from BMW NA rep....



"Thanks for sharing that. I have actually experienced a lot of positive hype surrounding the M235i, both in person, and at Detroit. 

Price wise, I find the M235i to be quick a nice value if you consider the price of a base 228i at $33k. For about $10k more, you get a car developed by M, M-Brakes, M Wheels, Pilot Super Sport Tires, M-Sport package, Dynamic Handling package, M-Tuned Exhaust, M-Performance Power Kit, M Developed pistons, tuned steering, and I believe Xenons.

M described the car to me as a street car built for the track, where as an M3 for example is a track car tuned for the street.

After living with the M235i for almost 3 months, I found it to be one of the most fun cars I have driven while being a perfect daily driver. My M3 can be a little much to drive every single day, but the M235i is very comfortable for this use, gets good MPG and can terrorize back roads when you want.

Let me know if you have any questions!"

Regional Product Trainer-West
B2-US-H ***8211;5


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Greg - when do you expect M235i convertible to hit the market?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

2015


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> I think the tuner market would disagree with you there. There's a lot of folks who spend big money on largely cosmetic modifications for their cars. BMW is just going for some of that market as well.
> 
> Nostalgically, the E28 M535i, from my memory at least, was the first M Performance model, or what would be the granddaddy of this strategy. With these days of less personal time to track, more mundane duties, it makes a lot of sense practically to have a car that is more show than go. The market for posers is likely much larger than for hard core enthusiasts. Heck - the entire fashion industry is based on this premise.


I wonder if the e12 M535i counts...or would that be considered the grandfather of the M5.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm thinking if I can't get the wife to agree to a M4 in 30 months, maybe she will agree to an M2... Either way I'm thinking 2 series might be my next car.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Zhaunk said:


> So, when might the M235i be available for ED at invoice + $1k or so? That is, not out of a CA's allocation?


I am waiting for this ED deal too,.. I have a daily driver so not in a crazy rush to pay MSRP... but I am always ready for my 4th ED in Europe! Hopefully it would be this summer or Oct before Winter!

Please keep us posted as soon as it is ED Invoice + $ ++ non CA allocation.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly... as of now there is no info as to when they will not be a dealer allocated car for ED


----------

